# I have a new tiel!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I got a male albino tiel yesterday and today he got out of the cage and I can't get him back in as he is very skiddish and screams at me!! Is there a way to calm him down? does anybody have very skiddish tiels like this one? Ivory was skiddish but not this bad!!! Not near as bad, Popeye was kinda skiddish too but I've never seen a tiel this bad!! He is not handfed but is only about 6 months old, so I hope I can tame him or he will just be a breeder bird and I will have to live with him being skiddish!! I still haven't got him back in his cage yet but I am trying!! Thanks for any help!!! Melissa:tiel3:


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

You might try putting a towel over him and picking him up that way so you don't get bit. Then you can get him back in his cage. Then you can give him time to get used to you and his surroundings. This one is going to take a lot of patience. Good Luck


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Alright, I just want to explain there is no such thing as albino. It's called a whiteface lutino. Very beautiful.

I find it may be easier to use a perch they know like a rope one. I use them on new budgies to get them in when they are not use to my routine. doesn''t always work so well on flighted birds though. Just on the clipped birds.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

The only way to tame a very skiddish bird is to take the bites with out a reaction. I just got Bandit and He drew blood at least ten times but now he will sit on my hand and it only took 2 days if you read my thread in cocateil talk you will see what I did banditt was parent raised and in a pet food store since he was weaned he is 8 or 9 months old talk about a mean skiddish bird read my thread and try what I did The thread title is I'm so Excited


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would dim the lights and try to towel him to get him back in to his cage. I would see if you could get him clipped for now so he does not hurt himself, when you are training.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, first if I were you I would have waited a couple days, so he could get used to a new place, and have had just gently talked to him during the day before you rushed into things. You need to work slowly. Time and patience is key.

Now I think it would just be best to carfully and calmly out a towel on him, and carfully put him back into his cage.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

So hows it going with your new Teil have you manage to tame him down at all


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes today he jumped out of his cage and I had Ivory out and he followed her around and decided to follow her up to sit on my leg and he is still skiddish but with time he should be ok!! He doesn't make much noise but today he chirped as i left the room!! He did bite and drew blood the other day when he got out of his cage, he just needs time. The breeder I got him from used big brown leather gloves to get him out so he probally is tramatized from that!! I still haven't named him yet but I thought of Ivy cause I have Ivory, have any suggestions on names? Thanks, Melissa and the flock!!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I like that Ivy is a beautiful name


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Acually what do ya think about Avalanche? I thought it was cute!!
Melissa


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Ivy or Avalanche are great names, but I think Avalanche is a bit better because of the colour.


----------

